# Farmall 400 troubles



## jcb72 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a 400 Farmall it runs awesome till it warms up about 30 mins. or so then it just dies like you turned the key off !!!It will start up again but it only if you leave it idle if you give it throttle it will just bark and miss like crazy and die !!! I've replaced the coil , points , condencer , fuel filter , cap and rotor I'm running out of ideas can anyone help me in this area it would greatly appreciated !!!


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Diesel? Did you check the air filter?


----------

